# Stiff Ass Bindings?



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

What does everyone think the stiffest bindings around are?
lookin to buy some stiff ass bindings for this season, what you think?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

direride said:


> What does everyone think the stiffest bindings around are?
> lookin to buy some stiff ass bindings for this season, what you think?


2013 burton diodes
Burton C60s from any year

2014 diodes have changed so we are waiting for opinions on them


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Also look at the Ride El Hefe.

I'm also selling a pair of older Ride CAD bindings. One of the stiffest ever made IMO. If you're not wanting to throw down a large amount of $ for a new pair, let me know.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Last years Ride El Hefe were ridiculously stiff. I didn't get a chance to ride last year's Raiden Machines but my buddy said they were the stiffest bindings he'd been on. Maybe someone here could back that up.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've got a pair of 2010 C60s (non-EST) kicking around if you're interested. I think they're size Medium. They're stiff as shit.

I switched to Diodes because they're more comfy. Not quite as stiff, but still bloody good.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a pair of C60's that im willing to part with.. looking to get a pair of Diodes this year.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Catek are the stiffest softboot binding available and you won't want them. I was looking for stiff freeride bindings last season and looked at, el hefe, sf45, machines, targa, chargers and diodes. I ended up going with the machine because of canting, airbags and minidisc. The machine is a really stiff and responsive binding (more than anything else I looked at/used) the canting, airbags and minidisc keep it from being a punishing ride, its actually really comfortable and still allows the board to flex semi-naturally. The straps, ladders and ratchets all work really well too. My only negative on them is the lack of a proper forward lean adjuster.

I skipped: the diodes due to fragility issues with the highback and snow packing into the padding, chargers- again a fragility issue plus support (my friend broke 2 highbacks at different times , Union replaced both of them no problem, there was a delay in getting the highback due to availability), el hefe i decided to skip because of the metal baseplate and overall features compared to the machines, sf45 skipped because of canting.

I did end up with a pair of targas too and like them alot, but they are no where near as stiff, or responsive as the machines. I'm using the machines on a KTR and the Targas on a Dark Series.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

is the only difference in the diodes and genesis being the highbacks?


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I've got a pair of 2010 C60s (non-EST) kicking around if you're interested. I think they're size Medium. They're stiff as shit.
> 
> I switched to Diodes because they're more comfy. Not quite as stiff, but still bloody good.



Gotta go with large man, good looks anyway


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

What about the rome aresenal's?

How stiff? Shit binding?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe Raiden Machines or Flux SF45 (flux maybe changed some names this year....)


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

direride said:


> What about the rome aresenal's?
> 
> How stiff? Shit binding?


He who shall not be named rode the arsenals this past spring and liked them, reported they are a stiffer version of the targa. There may be an actual review on his website, but not here since he nuked all threads he was involved in.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

bseracka said:


> He who shall not be named rode the arsenals this past spring and liked them, reported they are a stiffer version of the targa. There may be an actual review on his website, but not here since he nuked all threads he was involved in.


He has a website??
Link? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Wolf Snowboarding | Snowboarding instruction, Snowboarding Equipment Reviews, Back Country Training and Guiding, Snowboarding Trip Reports


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a set of last year's El Hefe's, they seem to be VERY stiff. Not on a board yet. Also seem to be very good quality. I know it seems crazy for an intermediate level rider to want really stiff bindings, but I had my 32 TM Two on very stiff bindings last spring and loved it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Do some research on diodes and broken highbacks before you consider them, the new ones are different though.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jbernste03 said:


> is the only difference in the diodes and genesis being the highbacks?


Not even close. Different bindings - only the straps are the same.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

direride said:


> What about the rome aresenal's?
> 
> How stiff? Shit binding?


The Arsenal used to be a super stiff binding, but they changed it up a couple years ago and it's not quite the same anymore. Probably still stiffer than the Targa, but with trickle down tech instead of the latest.


----------

